# Newbie form Germany...



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! We have several international members here, you should fit right in!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Willkommen bei HF! (Did I say that right?) You'll fit right in. Looking forward to seeing more photos.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

Hallo! Vie gehts? Wilkommen!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome to the forum. Your horses are beautiful.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I agree with smrobs, your horses are very beautiful.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. You have beautiful horses


----------



## LunaLotte (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you for your nice welcome 

I will give you more pictures soon :wink: Compared with american drafts they are much smaller and not so elegant - so I call my drafts often "Elefanten" (=elephants) :lol: But I like them very much :wink:

@ Heartland: Danke! Sprichst du Deutsch ?

Have a nice day ! (I cogitate about your time... here it's eigth o'clock in the evening... so the sun should be on the way to you :lol: )

LunaLotte


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

LunaLotte said:


> Thank you for your nice welcome
> @ Heartland: Danke! Sprichst du Deutsch ?
> LunaLotte


 
Ja ein kleines Bisschen. Ich habe 4 Jahre des Deutsch in der Schule studiert. Ich habe viel vergessen, aber es kommt zurück.  Es ist nett, Sie zu treffen! 

I hope I said all of that correctly! I've been out of school for 5+ years, so it has been awhile.

*Translation: Yes, a little bit. I studied 4 years of German in school. I forgot alot, but it comes back quickly. It is nice to meet you!


----------



## LunaLotte (Sep 14, 2010)

Heartland, it's very good 
I think German is such a difficult language if it is not your mother tongue; articles for every noun and so much grammar rules and exceptions to learn...
I adore people who learning it !  I don't learn languages very easy, I think with German as a foreign language I would be overextended.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Welcome!! Beautiful horses. I was born in Wurzburg.


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

*newbie from Germany*

I don't speak German, you speak very little English but I'm sure we can communicate in the universal language of the horse. Welcome aboard.


----------



## LunaLotte (Sep 14, 2010)

trailqueen said:


> I don't speak German, you speak very little English but I'm sure we can communicate in the universal language of the horse.



:mrgreen: I have one advantage: I _understand_ written English very good - but you have to decode my written English to understand me :lol: But I hope the context will help you :wink:

Solon: Then you was born nearly in the middle of Germany  I live in the east.
When did you leave Germany?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I left not long after I was born. My brother was stationed in Germany in the 90s and was able to travel there and get me some pictures. 

Orlando Bloom is there right now filming the next Three Musketeers movie!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum. Deine Pferde sind wunderschön. =)





> Orlando Bloom is there right now filming the next Three Musketeers movie!


 I will have to see that! =)


----------



## Raidress (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome! I am very interested in German culture. My father in law who lives with us is a German immigrant. I plan on taking the German courses in the spring.  SO I think that makes you awesome and might give us a different perspective on some things! ^.^


----------



## Malle (Sep 25, 2010)

Ich bin auch neu hier 
From Denmark, so not so far from you 
Cute horses you got


----------



## NinthHeroine (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Luna! I love meeting international members, how exciting. Your horses are lovely, and relax, your english is not all that bad  I can sympathize, english is a hard language--languages like French, German, Italian, etc. are much more logical!


----------



## Steffi (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm from Germany, too 
But I think my english is terrible ! 
so I'm happy if you could help me and I'm sooorry :/

Also hallo Luna  
Ich freu mich schon mal deutsch-sprachige hier zu finden  
Where are you come from? exactly ? 

<3


----------

